# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  A eshte mire per te mbajtur lepur ne shtepi ?

## ButterflyEffect

E postova kete teme pasi qe une dua te marr nje lepur ne shtepi ... porr sot bisedova me nje shokun dhe ai me tha se nuk eshte mire te mbash lepur ne shtepi ... dhe keshtu thash qe nese ndonje anetar i forumit qe njeh mire fene mundet te me tregoje se nese ka kjo lidhje me fene ... apo nese dikush tjeter ka njohuri per kete teme (: Faleminderit !

----------


## Milkway

> E postova kete teme pasi qe une dua te marr nje lepur ne shtepi ... porr sot bisedova me nje shokun dhe ai me tha se nuk eshte mire te mbash lepur ne shtepi ... dhe keshtu thash qe nese ndonje anetar i forumit qe njeh mire fene mundet te me tregoje se nese ka kjo lidhje me fene ... apo nese dikush tjeter ka njohuri per kete teme (: Faleminderit !


Qkas nin njeri ndite te sodit . 

O zoteri qfare te keqe mendon se ka me mbajte lepur ? Mos ndegjo pallavra te gjithe kujte sepse ka me ardh dita qe kan me dal qe as vetur mos me mbajt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apolloni31

N.Q.S ke vendosur te mbash lepur ne shtepi mbaje mor ska asgje te keqe, vetem pregatitu te shtosh edhe nje anetare tjeter ne familje se aq shume konsumon ai.

----------


## murik

Dy lerpa hane sa nje lope, pra po pate mundesi me i  ushqy mbaji...

----------


## firaku

Lepujt krijojne nje alergji teke disa njerez ne organet e frymemarrjes qe mund te jete vdekjeprurese,dhe kane nje ere te rende.
Vendose si te duash.

----------


## Flora82

Kame  ndegjuare  gjyshin  kure  thonte  njerzit  qe  mbajne  lepuj  "kurr pasuria  nuk  ju  shtohet"    nuk  e  di  sa  eshte  reale  kjo  thenje!

----------


## xfiles

Joooo kurre,
lepuri eshte simbol i shejtanit dhe ndjell shejtanin,
nuk ka kafshe me te djallezuar se lepuri.

e keni pare filmin liza ne boten e cudirave, lepuri e mashtron lizen dhe e fut tek ajo shpella me magji, veper e shejtanit te mallkuar.


 :ngerdheshje: ,
bej ça te doje zemra or njeri se nuk ka gjet njeri keq nga lepuri.

Flora82, gjyshi jot ka thene ashtu sepse lepuri ha shume shume bar, dhe bari eshte pasuri, sepse barin e ha lopa.

----------


## drague

> Joooo kurre,
> lepuri eshte simbol i shejtanit dhe ndjell shejtanin,
> nuk ka kafshe me te djallezuar se lepuri.
> 
> e keni pare filmin liza ne boten e cudirave, lepuri e mashtron lizen dhe e fut tek ajo shpella me magji, veper e shejtanit te mallkuar.
> 
> 
> ,
> bej ça te doje zemra or njeri se nuk ka gjet njeri keq nga lepuri.
> ...


e ke thene si Driteroi

----------


## Korcar-L1

Pregatitu te durosh dhe eren e keqe te urines se lepurit. :P

----------


## PINK

Po pse do me mbajt lepur njehere ? Se ato nuk jane as fun ?  :ngerdheshje: 

Apo ke ne mend ta rrisesh dhe ta therresh, hash pastaj. Nese po , dhe beje ate sakrifice. Lol


p.s. kur kam qene nja 6-7 vjece, mu tek per lepur dhe du lepurush  , du lepurush kerkoja gjithe kohes. Ma sollen nje lepurush te vogel, po c'e do se nuk kapej me pastaj .. poshte krevatit rrinte. So 1 dite ma lane,  dhe ma hoqen pastaj.  :perqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Une do te sugjeroja te mbash nje Iriq ne vend te lepurit, eshte mjaft i embel, ha shume here me pak, dhe nuk ka kafshe me simpatike.

----------


## PINK

> Une do te sugjeroja te mbash nje Iriq ne vend te lepurit, eshte mjaft i embel, ha shume here me pak, dhe nuk ka kafshe me simpatike.


Hej po dhe breshkat sjane keq, ka me simpatike dhe te qeta se ato ?  :arushi:

----------


## xfiles

> Hej po dhe breshkat sjane keq, ka me simpatike dhe te qeta se ato ?


puna eshte o Pink, se breshka eshte zvarranik me gjak te ftohte, ka nje oqean te tere largesi mes nje gjitari dhe nje zvarraniku.
Kurse iriqi fal ngrohtesi, si gjitaret e tjere.
Une kam shume qef hardhucat, por nuk i shoh shume si kafshe shoqerie.

----------


## derjansi

ke pa naj her iriq o xfiles lol?

iriqin sun e ledhatojsh se te gul thumat bythes lol

----------


## naqeta

> E postova kete teme pasi qe une dua te marr nje lepur ne shtepi ... porr sot bisedova me nje shokun dhe ai me tha se nuk eshte mire te mbash lepur ne shtepi ... dhe keshtu thash qe nese ndonje anetar i forumit qe njeh mire fene mundet te me tregoje se nese ka kjo lidhje me fene ... apo nese dikush tjeter ka njohuri per kete teme (: Faleminderit !



sa per fene nuk di gje ! Po qe mbarsoen me mace kete e di.

----------


## xfiles

> ke pa naj her iriq o xfiles lol?
> 
> iriqin sun e ledhatojsh se te gul thumat bythes lol


perderisa e keshilloj si kafshe shtepie sigurisht qe e kam pare, fshatar jena bre burr, 
eshte komplet gabim te thuash se nuk mund ta ledhatosh, une e kam mbajtur ne krah e ne preher, sigurisht flas per iriqin qe gjendet ne shqiperi, ka dhe lloje te tjera qe mund te kene gjemba te medhenj.
Eshte shume kafshe e qete, ne pak ore mesohet me pranine e njeriut dhe sillet tamam si te ishte ndonje mace. Ka dy dhembe te medhenj si ato te kastorit  :ngerdheshje: .
Shume gje e bukur.

----------


## derjansi

> perderisa e keshilloj si kafshe shtepie sigurisht qe e kam pare, fshatar jena bre burr, 
> eshte komplet gabim te thuash se nuk mund ta ledhatosh, une e kam mbajtur ne krah e ne preher, sigurisht flas per iriqin qe gjendet ne shqiperi, ka dhe lloje te tjera qe mund te kene gjemba te medhenj.
> Eshte shume kafshe e qete, ne pak ore mesohet me pranine e njeriut dhe sillet tamam si te ishte ndonje mace. Ka dy dhembe te medhenj si ato te kastorit .
> Shume gje e bukur.


kurse mu me pelqe ma shum i pjek lol

----------


## BIBIU

> sa per fene nuk di gje ! Po qe mbarsoen me mace kete e di.


Une e di qe mbarsohet me minj,sepse i perkasin familjes se njejte (brejtes).
U vie ere e rende,hane vertete shume (te pangopur).
.....
.....
.....
Vendos vete....

----------


## bombona

do te rrekomandoja qe te mos e merrje sepse nuk ben me fene myslimane,eshte keq.ti vendos vete....

----------


## Flora82

> Joooo kurre,
> lepuri eshte simbol i shejtanit dhe ndjell shejtanin,
> nuk ka kafshe me te djallezuar se lepuri.
> 
> e keni pare filmin liza ne boten e cudirave, lepuri e mashtron lizen dhe e fut tek ajo shpella me magji, veper e shejtanit te mallkuar.
> 
> 
> ,
> bej ça te doje zemra or njeri se nuk ka gjet njeri keq nga lepuri.
> ...


    qyy  sa  mire  pe  dine    bre  si  me  kone  ne  kohen  e  gjyshit  tim   :kryqezohen:

----------

